# kmttg not recognizing TIVO and retrieving playlist on new network



## mtepper27 (Jul 8, 2019)

I had to move from my home where TIVO and kmttg worked. Right now, I have my Bolt at my brother’s house hooked up to his wifi. I’m not currently there to get any error message, but when I was there earlier and tried to download using kmttg, kmttg failed to retrieve play list from the bolt. 

pyTIVO worked, though. 

Any idea how to make kmttg recognize my Bolts on the new wifi?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check that 'Network Discovery' for the new network is 'on'.

You may need to add it to the Firewall Rules, too.

-KP


----------



## mtepper27 (Jul 8, 2019)

kpeters59 said:


> Check that 'Network Discovery' for the new network is 'on'.
> 
> You may need to add it to the Firewall Rules, too.
> 
> -KP


Any other ideas? Tried those suggestions this afternoon and they didn't fix the issue with kmttg. But it's still working with pyTivo.


----------



## mtepper27 (Jul 8, 2019)

And thank you for trying to help.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

What error is KMTTG giving in the log window?

Is the option for 'look for TiVo's on the Network' turned on?

Have you manually added it by IP?

Maybe Java needs to be updated?

Can you post a screenshot of your Firewall settings for Java?

-KP


----------



## Scheif (Feb 17, 2008)

mtepper27 said:


> I had to move from my home where TIVO and kmttg worked. Right now, I have my Bolt at my brother's house hooked up to his wifi. I'm not currently there to get any error message, but when I was there earlier and tried to download using kmttg, kmttg failed to retrieve play list from the bolt.
> 
> pyTIVO worked, though.
> 
> Any idea how to make kmttg recognize my Bolts on the new wifi?


If you have configured KMTTG to use RPC to communicate with your TiVo(s), this may be due to an expired certificate. The v2.4o certificate expired in December 2020. Version 2.4p has a new certificate that expires in December 2022. But this will probably be the last version of KMTTG, as it is now abandoned.

See kmttg / Wiki / Home

Come 2023, you will still be able to get your NPL by turning off RPC communication via File > Configure > Tivos > Enable rpc style communications with this TiVo. You won't be able to do other RPC-style stuff like get exporting and importing season passes.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mtepper27 (Jul 8, 2019)

Scheif said:


> If you have configured KMTTG to use RPC to communicate with your TiVo(s), this may be due to an expired certificate. The v2.4o certificate expired in December 2020. Version 2.4p has a new certificate that expires in December 2022. But this will probably be the last version of KMTTG, as it is now abandoned.
> 
> See kmttg / Wiki / Home
> 
> ...


After the certificate is expired, doing what you said, will we still be able to download programs using kmttg?


----------



## Scheif (Feb 17, 2008)

mtepper27 said:


> After the certificate is expired, doing what you said, will we still be able to download programs using kmttg?


Yes, when you uncheck the RPC option, KMTTG uses HTTPS to obtain the NPL. The download function still works.

If you like, you can test this now by unchecking the RPC option and then refreshing the NPL.


----------

